# Plastic free electric kettle?



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Can anyone recommend their electric kettle, preferably one that doesn't have plastic/water contact?

TIA!


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

I looked at these for a long time, I know they are more energy efficient, BUT even the ones I found that have a glass body/carafe have plastic lids (steam will condense on it and drip back into the water) or plastic somewhere else. I also worry about the fact that most of them have plastic bases, which surely must have flame retardants in them, I wonder if they would offgas some each time it's heated.

But there are ones out there with less plastic, at least. Or what about an induction burner to heat water on with a tea kettle?

I'm dealing with house health issues and realizing that there are few perfect choices, just some better ones, hence my ambivalence.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Rats. There are some on Amazon that say they're stainless steel, but w/o being able to see it, I'm not sure if the whole thing is SS or just the outside.

RE: the stovetop, the beauty (to me) of using the electric kettle would be that it's faster than using the stove. I can't believe I'm not going to be able to find this plastic-free either--this search started after I realized the only non-plastic coffee maker is a french press or similar, hence my search for quick hot water.

I may just break down and get the coffee maker, although I can see an electric water device being super handy in the winter.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I had one similar to this one here several years ago. I think only the handle was plastic. The steamy water did not touch any plastic surfaces. HTH!


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the Breville Ikon Kettle

It does have a plastic handle and a plastic top, but mostly it's stainless steel. I use it for water for tea, and also hard-boiled eggs.







It's a pretty nice kettle, and I like that the heating element does not touch the water. It shuts off when it boils, although mine is not as quick to shut off as it was when we first got it, but it's no big deal. It does the job, and isn't plastic, which was my priority.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks, All! I went with an Oster like Velochic linked and am loving quick hot water.


----------



## scbegonias (Aug 15, 2003)

Just bumping...I'm in the market for an electric kettle and I'd like one with as little plastic/water contact as possible. Checking into the two linked above!


----------



## wholewheatchick (Mar 1, 2009)

This is mine: http://www.google.com/products/catal...216&sa=title#p

It is almost all stainless steel, and I have been very, very happy with it! It's kind of noisy, but I love the 360* base, and it heats up pretty quick. My auto-shut off is a bit delayed now, but other than that, it is holding up great!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scbegonias* 
Just bumping...I'm in the market for an electric kettle and I'd like one with as little plastic/water contact as possible. Checking into the two linked above!











I just bought this one last week and absolutely LOVE it! No plastic contact at all and it has a mesh filter. AND it's cordless!







It also has a temperature control for making green tea!









http://www.adagio.com/teaware/utiliT...810c32f04e2b63


----------



## scbegonias (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey there







...

I think I may go with the Adagio. Any stinkies? Will it heat up enough water for a regular sized french press?


----------



## zech13_9_goforgold (Jun 24, 2008)

What is the dif between a corded and cordless kettle? Is a cordless kettle battery powered?

Sorry, it looks silly to write the questions, but I'm really curious because all of the cordless kettles I've found here (in Africa) have had a cord.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zech13_9_goforgold* 
What is the dif between a corded and cordless kettle? Is a cordless kettle battery powered?

Sorry, it looks silly to write the questions, but I'm really curious because all of the cordless kettles I've found here (in Africa) have had a cord.

A cordless kettle has a base that plugs in, but the actual kettle can be easily carried across the room. Probably the same thing you have seen there!


----------



## Ralph Allison (Nov 3, 2012)

Got one from Tesco today - Model JK27 - stainless steeel / cordless - cost £ 11 . You can take off plastic filter . Looks nice and has capacity of 1.7 ltrs.


----------

